# loose handle on baitcaster, help?



## stak45dx1

the handle on my abu garcia revo S is a bit jiggly, is this an easy fix? i've never messed around with my reels and i don't wanna start with out a little direction, is this something i can fix myself?


----------



## Bad Bub

Should be a cap held in place by a small screw that covers the handle nut. Remove the cap and tighten the nut. You'll have to make sure you line the nut up so the cap can line back up properly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

Bad Bub has you fixed up with what to do ..... what I'm wondering is how it came loose in the first place. Like he said .... the cap is designed to fit over the nut with the screw hole in the cap lining up with with a tapped hole in the handle. Once you tighten the nut you pop the cap on and if the holes don't line up, they are usually very close to lining up so you only need to tighten it (that's what I usually do) a very small amount more, before they'll line up. 

The only reason I'm mentioning this is as a word of caution and not to say that somethings wrong with the reel. On my reels (Shimano's) the shaft is made of brass. When I'm putting my reels back together, I am very careful to not over tighten the nut to the point that it starts to strip the threads on the shaft. Hopefully, and I highly doubt that, that is what's happened .... I'm just saying. Again ..... it's just a word of advice and caution. Not something that I'm saying is why it loosened up. And not something that you should be worried about when doing this very simple fix.


----------



## leeabu

Does the drag and antireverse work OK???


----------



## stak45dx1

yea, the drag and anti reverse are fine, i fished with it yesterday, against my better judgement.... i saw a friend of mine lose his handle of a chronarch on a hook set, and lost the fish soon after, lol, i'm glad i didn't have that happen... had i noticed it before i got to the lake i'd have grabbed a reel off one of the rods i was leaving at home. i don't know how it happened either, i've never done more than adjust the brakes on it so those screws haven't been touched by any one but the guy in the factory that put it on... i hope its not going to be a recurring problem.


----------



## leeabu

Follow Bad Bub's advice but also check the the spring clip inder the handle. It should not be flatened out. This is to take up the wiggle in the handle with different drage settings.


----------

